# kayak mod ?'s



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

ok guys i got a couple questions 4 you

i have an ocean kayak dawn trakker, its there old convertible about 8 years old, great kayak it can be a sit in or sit ontop depening on weather u remove the coaming shell

i have one berkely rod holder on the back, its a scotty type, i just figured that i couldnt add any flush mounts cause of the way the bottom it formed, so should i mount another berkely rod holder on the back or should i go buy two scootys n replace the one i got n put another one on there, i just want something that wont pop out accidently like before


other question is about paddle clips, i have two stainless steel paddle clips and am wondering weather or not i should install them, id like to through bolt them but i dont think i cant reach the bottom so should i rivet them or just not worry about putting them on,,

also do i need another type of holder for a fly rod

thanks in advance (i no my questions are confusing)

opcorn:


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

bmcox86 said:


> ok guys i got a couple questions 4 you
> 
> 
> other question is about paddle clips, i have two stainless steel paddle clips and am wondering weather or not i should install them, id like to through bolt them but i dont think i cant reach the bottom so should i rivet them or just not worry about putting them on,,
> ...


I have an OK Scrambler which came with a bunch of small hardware fastened to it using special blind rivets. When these rivets are installed they spread out real wide on the inside almost like a hollow wall fastener. I bought an OK brand paddle holder which came with these rivets. Unfortunately, I have not been able to find these rivets anywhere but on OK's website and they are pricey. (80 cents a piece+shipping) If anyone happens to know where to find these rivets, please share info. 
I installed two cleats on my yak to tie my anchor line using stainless steel wood screws. I figured if they pull out I can always through bolt them or bite the bullet and buy the rivets. That was three months ago and they show no sign of even trying to pull out, and I have spent quite a bit of time anchored in the gulf in light-medium chop. Just be careful not to overtighten.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i have a pair of those rivets that came with a hatch that i ended up through bolting it, i like bolting because if i had to move something or replace a broke cleat i could just unbolt it n get a new lock nut, i dont like the idea of cuting off a rivet, but i just may have to use them on the clips


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Heck, I just went to the hardware store and bought a box of corrosion resistant rivets for like 6 bucks/100. They've held up real well.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

not too sure about the berkley, but you dont have to worry about the scotty rod holders popping out as long as they are locked in place. when you go to mount it, some of the bases have an arrow which should be pointed inboard. this way, the only way it will pop out is when the rod holder is lifted and rotated towards you.

scotty also make a special holder for a fly rod.

but.......before you go drilling and stuff, make sure you go fish out of it first and figure out where you want everything for sure (if you havent done this already). it's real easy to sit at the house and get drill-happy and go mounting stuff you think you need until you get out on the water and it only gets in the way.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

rule is this, once you drill there is no going back. drill wisely.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

newtoNaples said:


> I have an OK Scrambler which came with a bunch of small hardware fastened to it using special blind rivets. When these rivets are installed they spread out real wide on the inside almost like a hollow wall fastener. I bought an OK brand paddle holder which came with these rivets. Unfortunately, I have not been able to find these rivets anywhere but on OK's website and they are pricey. (80 cents a piece+shipping) If anyone happens to know where to find these rivets, please share info.


Mcmaster-Carr has the rivets you're looking for. 

http://www.mcmaster.com/
cataloge pg 3158 you can search for "pop rivets" & thier on the 3rd or 4th page after that.

about $12 for 50


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

notso said:


> Mcmaster-Carr has the rivets you're looking for.
> 
> http://www.mcmaster.com/
> cataloge pg 3158 you can search for "pop rivets" & thier on the 3rd or 4th page after that.
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

uncdub13 said:


> scotty also make a special holder for a fly rod.


I have a WS Tarpon 130T and I use a Scotty fly rod holder for my spinning rod and I like it for it's quick access. It may not work fork for trolling, but I don't troll.

Question : I have a 2nd Scotty fly rod holder I wanted to mount by the front seat, but the base of the holder is slightly larger than the hull indentation to accept it. Is it still safe to mount this way? I'm not worried about it pulling loose; I'm more concerned with the potential water intrusion.

Thanks!


----------

